
How do you organize what you've learned so far? - roi1672
I surmise many of HN readers can relate to this problem, but how do you manage to organize what you&#x27;ve learned over the years? I feel like I am absorbing a copious amount of new information but feel like I rarely organize them in a fashion where I can revisit them and brush up on them at a glance.
======
mrShiningWizard
I try to put as much on paper or a digital equivalent of it as possible. My
co-founder and I have habit of writing everything we hear, read about, or
learn down so we can come back to it later. If it's for personal use - keep a
word doc and just write down thoughts and discoveries, perhaps with links or
references for you to re-read and re-visit later. For our business at
[http://Airdyme.io](http://Airdyme.io) we keep a collection of spreadsheets
pertaining to customer research, product development, fundraising and other
activities. The more you can document the better. I believe even Airbnb's co-
founder have mentioned a habit of writing down all kinds of crazy ideas on a
simple notepad. You can watch that video here:
[https://vimeo.com/23275754](https://vimeo.com/23275754)

------
GGZzZzz
I have found this very helpfull: [https://medium.com/@RyanHoliday/this-unique-
notecard-system-...](https://medium.com/@RyanHoliday/this-unique-notecard-
system-will-help-you-remember-organize-and-utilize-everything-you-
read-9f3ddabaa3c)

I use this same concept but use Evernote instead of physical cards

------
wasd884
I don't. I let my brain do its own thing.

If I forget something it's because I'm not using it much. If I forget
something and need it again I search for it on the internet.

It's beautifully simple and requires zero configuration, cost or maintenance.

------
bjourne
I sleep so that my brains sorting algorithms can do their thing.

~~~
kleer001
Yes, let them fight and may the strongest ideas survive.

------
FruityFarm
Evernote. Bear.

